# I need a home!



## MissSusie (Apr 26, 2009)

Right now I am living in Heliopolis near Salah el Din. I need to move soon. I would like to stay close to the area or move to Maadi. I don't want to spend to much. I need a furnished place (from studio to 2 bedroom). Email me at [email protected]
I would like to move soon but have just returned from my school vacation (I'm a teacher) and I have limited funds until i am being paid regularly.

Thank you,
Susie


----------



## MissSusie (Apr 26, 2009)

*Location Correction*

**correction near Midan Salah el Din



MissSusie said:


> Right now I am living in Heliopolis near Salah el Din. I need to move soon. I would like to stay close to the area or move to Maadi. I don't want to spend to much. I need a furnished place (from studio to 2 bedroom). Email me at [email protected]
> I would like to move soon but have just returned from my school vacation (I'm a teacher) and I have limited funds until i am being paid regularly.
> 
> Thank you,
> Susie


----------



## Shaanz (Aug 12, 2009)

MissSusie said:


> **correction near Midan Salah el Din


Search in the Craigslist if you Google craigslist Egypt i think its the first result on the page. There are some affordable apartments there. Hope this helps. Send me a pm and if you are not sure. We are currently searching for another apartment, maybe we could help you to look around.

Good luck


----------



## MensEtManus (Jul 30, 2009)

wow I had no idea that craiglist had a section on Egypt - thank for the info!


----------



## Shaanz (Aug 12, 2009)

MensEtManus said:


> wow I had no idea that craiglist had a section on Egypt - thank for the info!


Your welcome!


----------

